

Open Style – Another lightweight open source CSS framework - hongyanh
http://hongyanh.github.io/open-style/

======
detaro
Why would I use this over any other option? Was there a motivation other than
"my own" to building it, then it would be clever to mention that?

The menu color combination for the navigation could use a bit more contrast
(It's useable, but in bad light or with worse eyes it could become a problem)

